

Port your number out of Google Voice - ghosh
https://support.google.com/voice/answer/1316844?hl=en

======
snowwrestler
The Google Voice app for iOS has not been updated for iOS 7. The UI look and
feel still matches iOS 6.

As a happy Google Voice user, this makes me very nervous. I don't know how
Google plans to make money on Voice and it doesn't seem like Google does
either. It's looking like a product that is on the downslope toward being
abandoned.

~~~
fossuser
Google has been frustrating with this for a while. Google voice has been
ignored for a long time (the chrome plugin is also quite buggy/broken on
mavericks).

Voice solved the texting problem with a cross platform whatsapp/iMessage type
solution years ago - when they bought gizmo5 I thought they were going to
incorporate SIP calling too. Then when hangouts came out I was hoping they'd
somehow incorporate voice into that.

I'm not sure what the plan is for it, but it seems like nobody is actually on
the project.

~~~
AceJohnny2
Rumors are Hangouts will finally integrate it properly soon:
[http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/03/18/google-reportedly-
pl...](http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/03/18/google-reportedly-plans-to-
integrate-voice-into-hangouts-within-just-a-few-months/)

